# Dettol



## Fii (28 June 2013)

Why does it say "Not recommended for use around cats" ?


----------



## s4sugar (28 June 2013)

Because it is deadly to felines.


----------



## Suelin (28 June 2013)

Cats absorb it through their skin.  Kills them.  Rule of thumb is do not use any disinfectant/cleaner that goes white in water on anything to do with cats.


----------



## fallenangel123 (29 June 2013)

Absolutely what Suelin said.

Even if you clean a surface then dry it, it leaves a residue that they can absorb through their pads.


----------



## jellybean55 (29 June 2013)

Omg I didnt know this will not be using it anymore


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (29 June 2013)

I didn't know this either! Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Fii (29 June 2013)

s4sugar said:



			Because it is deadly to felines.
		
Click to expand...

Well thats helpful, do you know why though?


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (29 June 2013)

Jeyes Fluid just the same if you nee to wash infected wounds on cats salt water.


----------



## Fii (29 June 2013)

Suelin said:



			Cats absorb it through their skin.  Kills them.  Rule of thumb is do not use any disinfectant/cleaner that goes white in water on anything to do with cats.
		
Click to expand...

Can you explain why, what is it that is so lethal?

 My first job after leaving school was at an animal sanctuary, thay had to stop using Jeyes fluid as a lot of the cats were getting ill, with what they first thought to be an inner ear infection, but was later linked with the Jeyes!


----------



## s4sugar (29 June 2013)

http://www.fabcats.org/owners/poisons/article.html


----------



## Fii (30 June 2013)

s4sugar said:



http://www.fabcats.org/owners/poisons/article.html

Click to expand...

Thank you, that was interesting reading!!


----------

